# Does MK677 affect blood levels?



## Inkeeper115 (Sep 24, 2018)

So I've been taking mk677 for almost 3 months now but for probably about 6 months or so I've felt very tired and sluggish all of the time. I do get 7-8 hrs of sleep each night. Someone suggested I get tested for low testosterone levels. So my question is if I go up to the doctors and get my blood levels drawn will the MK677 give them a false / alarming reading? 

Would appreciate the help, thanks.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 25, 2018)

I did it for 90 days and it elevated my fasted blood sugar.  Other than that, nothing else showed up on my routine lab work and I had to come clean with my doctor about what I was doing and get fussed at for doing so.  My fasted blood sugar is usually in the 70s or 80s but on MK677, it crept up to the 130s.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 25, 2018)

Inkeeper115 said:


> So I've been taking mk677 for almost 3 months now but for probably about 6 months or so I've felt very tired and sluggish all of the time. I do get 7-8 hrs of sleep each night. Someone suggested I get tested for low testosterone levels. So my question is if I go up to the doctors and get my blood levels drawn will the MK677 give them a false / alarming reading?
> 
> Would appreciate the help, thanks.



MK wouldn't affect test levels. Like CPA says, I've heard it may mess with blood sugar.
But you said you've been sluggish for 6 months and you've been taking it for 3..is that a typo?


----------



## Inkeeper115 (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah it's not a type O
I'm going to go to the doctors and see if I have low test levels


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 26, 2018)

I can say with certainty that MK-677 did NOTHING with regards to my testosterone levels.  The blood sugar thing was a surprise since I read that it could cause a slight elevation in some.  Call me crazy, but I don't count 1.8x normal as "slight".  I think of slight as last blood glucose was 75, next one 85 to 88...  Not last one was 75, next one 135 and your doctor is talking about diabetes and wanting to run an A1c.


----------



## Inkeeper115 (Sep 26, 2018)

So I should probably come off for a few days before I go to the doctors then? I think it probably wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Mythos (Sep 27, 2018)

It's not a typo, so you were feeling that way 3 months   before taking MK, why blame the MK


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 27, 2018)

just stop taking 677 all together.....problem solved.


----------

